# What type of furry comics do you want to see more of?



## DimskyTheOwl (Oct 10, 2018)

Since this forum seems dead I don't want to post this here, but oh well.

  There really doesn't seem to be much furry comic diversity out there, it's mostly porn or empty cliche romance with not much else included. The only ones I can think of right now that aren't that is Lackadaisy and Two Kinds, both I couldn't really find myself interested in, as well as a comic on DA called "king of Hearts" which I like so far, but uploads are very slow as of now and there isn't really much to judge from.

1.) Just curious to see what others are also interested in as I myself have been wanting to make furry-related comics for a long time now. 

2.) Do you have any advice or criticisms for any comics you have read and could be learned from for future reference?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 10, 2018)

I wish these sections weren’t as dead as they are 

As for what I’d like to see in comics? Less romance and stuff as mentioned. Perhaps a furry take on historic events would be interesting?


----------



## Tactipupp (Nov 5, 2018)

Nordguard: Across Thin Ice is pretty incredible. Conception, originality, realism, art, and general story plot really came together well. 

I can agree with you; it's mostly porn. I wish there were more genuine stories out there.


----------



## glitchology (Nov 15, 2018)

Same.  I'd be happy with pretty much any regular old, cool and original comic, just.. furrified.  Honestly I've always thought about it, but I figured there was no demand/interest for something that was furry but also sfw.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Nov 15, 2018)

I'd like to see some comics and actually books in general featuring adventures with furry characters or even slice-of-life ones that focus a lot on character relationships. I always find it interesting to see characters grow closer overtime, whether romantic or not, but more realistic rather than overly sappy like in cliches.


----------



## PPPerson (Nov 30, 2018)

Do you have a clear idea of what kind of comic you want to do, or do you want to do some wayfinding for inspiration?

  If your looking to find more stuff for reading and enjoying on its own, I hope you can find exactly what your looking for. But if your looking to create a comic, look broadly for material. Comics, animated shows, games..

If you look at anthro in a broad sense of style, there are tons of examples without relying soley on sex. Some very cartoony (Garfield, Disney comics), realistically feral with spoken intelligence (The Pride of Baghdad ) adult dramas with bipedal furries (Blacksad, Bojack Horseman, Night in the Woods) stuff that has a slew of non-human characters, aliens and mythological (District 14, Saga) and so much more. Look everywhere, get inspired, be the change you wanna see by creating your own content.

Some random comics I found that look promising:
Customer Service Wolf
cooncomic.com: - 01. Meet Coon
www.comic-rocket.com: Kaspall - updates every Monday - Comic Rocket webcomic list
www.comic-rocket.com: The Dawn Chapel - How the Raccoon Got his Coat 1 - Comic Rocket webcomic list
www.comic-rocket.com: Cover | Krig RAWR - Comic Rocket webcomic list
www.comic-rocket.com: '32 Kick-Up - Comic Rocket webcomic list
www.comic-rocket.com: What Nonsense - Comic Rocket webcomic list
www.comic-rocket.com: CARNIVORE PLANET » PAGE001 - Comic Rocket webcomic list


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2018)

I want more Furry Manga. With good plots/storylines.

It's mainly just boring romance and/or porn for the most part. How about something similar to .hack//SIGN or something in terms of story? Or Berserk perhaps? Or what about Planetes? Lots of stuff out there one could draw their imagination from.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Nov 30, 2018)

You know, this thread gives me an idea. Maybe someday in the future when I'm better at art, I'll take the furry story I wrote last year and turn it into a comic. It's short enough, in theory. And it sounds fun, as well as terrifying because it would still take a loooooot of work and motivation.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 3, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Perhaps a furry take on historic events would be interesting?


I second this notion.


Yakamaru said:


> Or Berserk perhaps?


And this notion.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Or what about Planetes?


I don't read a ton of print of furry comics, but a furry Planetes would get my dollars.


----------



## glitchology (Dec 5, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> You know, this thread gives me an idea. Maybe someday in the future when I'm better at art, I'll take the furry story I wrote last year and turn it into a comic. It's short enough, in theory. And it sounds fun, as well as terrifying because it would still take a loooooot of work and motivation.


Just do it!  I passed up a lot of comic job opportunities because I was waiting until I was "better" at art.  Now I'm better and those opportunities aren't there anymore.  So just wing it.  Especially if you're working on your own project, you can take it at whatever pace you want.  Dive in!


----------



## Rina_Lagartija (Dec 6, 2018)

As someone mentioned before, It would be really interesting to read somethin based on historical events.
Also I would like to read less slice of life and romance and more of adventure or even horror or science fiction :O


----------



## Baalf (Dec 13, 2018)

I'd love to see some more Action Comics, especially one starring fat furs. I want one where they're the good guys, though. Reagan's Comics kind of depress me because of that.

I'd also love to see more exotic animals in anthro comics. I'd love to see anteaters and porcupines and stuff like that.


----------



## Troj (Dec 13, 2018)

My favorite furry comics include Ozy and Millie, Heavenly Nostrils, Endtown, Crossed Wires, Grandville, and Blacksad.

In my more humorous comics, I like witty banter,  unique characters, wry observational humor, and smart sociopolitical commentary.

When it comes to more serious fare, I gravitate to science fiction and action comics, and like subtle/non-anvilicious social commentary, over-arching plots, mysteries, and continuous twists and turns.

I tend not to like comics about video games, or comics where the characters basically only play video games. Comics that are only about cute humor or cute character interactions tend to lose me if they don't have an over-arching plot. I don't like cliched fantasies that repeat all the usual tropes. I'm typically bored by comics that are purely about racism/bigotry/speciesism, because I've seen it so many times.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 14, 2018)

this might sound shallow but i will pay good money to see some furry comics where the characters aren't well established species of earth animals.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 17, 2018)

I'd like something that's part romance, part drama and part social realism. Something that explores the everyday lives and struggles of characters of different species. Stories of different characters and their interactions with others, and of how species has positive and negative affects of those interactions. 
Something where the world-building is central to the story, and it should preferably be a a modern day and relatable world.


----------



## redfox_81 (Dec 23, 2018)

I’m enjoying “Unnatural” at the moment: the plot is more of a mystery thriller and the main premise centres around social issues (in this case, anthro characters mating outside of their inherent species and the way society punishes them, hence the title). It has tiny elements of romance and a couple of panels of animal boobs ‘n butts, it’s definitely not furry porn though. It has an interesting premise and good characters, plus it’s really well drawn which is always a plus for me.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I wish these sections weren’t as dead as they are
> 
> As for what I’d like to see in comics? Less romance and stuff as mentioned. Perhaps a furry take on historic events would be interesting?


I like this idea.  Maybe something like a pair of time travelling Furries.

I also like @redfox_81 's idea of maybe a mystery thriller with something like a Furry Sherlock Holmes, but I think that genre has been done before.  Maybe something supernatural.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 23, 2018)

Comedy comics? Not many good modern comedy comics/webcomics involving anthros, which is a shame, considering how well anthropomorphism lends itself to visual expressions and fun character designs (not to mention how widely it was used for this purpose during the age of Disney comics, for example). There are some, like Sequential Art or Housepets, but they usually fall short due to falling in the same "2000's webcomic" trappings of needless cruelty, shoehorned romantic plotlines, authors leaning too much on creepy eroticism, etc.

As I mentioned a while before, I can't recommend "Scalie Schoolie" enough when it comes to comedic furry strips - humor is genuinely good and relies on clever timing above all else, references barely appear and aren't grating, and a lot of comedy is in goofy (but not overexaggerated) expressions and visual gags, which sidesteps the common "two characters standing and talking" problem so prevalent in many webcomics. For me, it's a solid example of how to do this sort of thing right, and I would really like to see more of that.


----------



## rknight (Jan 10, 2019)

More like Nekogahara - Stray Cat Samurai
need more furry comic like this


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 10, 2019)

I'd really like to see historical based stuff as well, or possibly something along the lines of a Rocko's Modern Life-esque surrealist satire.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm actually currently planning an observational/mildly satirical comic on the current day's society, featuring anthro characters of course


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 16, 2019)

My advice for finding sfw furry comics is just looking on sfw comic sites. I'm subscribed to a couple hundred ongoing sfw webcomics, quite a few which are all-furry. I'm making short furry comics right now but they don't revolve around a specific storyline.

What I'd like to see more of is furry horror comics. As of yet, I haven't found a single one-- good horror though, not "psycho kitten cuts ponies up uwu #insanity #sparklegore" crap. Definitely less romance. 

Once I get a better hang of making comics, I plan on making one set in a universe I've worked on over the years. I'd like to see more mystery comics, and have even considered drawing furry versions of well-known mysteries.

I've a very... Uncertain concept of true-crime comics with furries, the interest in which was sparked by several true crime podcasts I've come across. There's so many stories, either unsolved mysteries, tragedies, or crimes, all of which have never been illustrated. It eliminates the need for a plot writer if you already know what happened. If someone else wanted to do it, I'd be ecstatic, as my own art isn't near a quality worthy of that.

That's my two cents. I want more diversity of genres. I've found some really great ones and some that... Weren't my type. But I guess it sells to make porn.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 16, 2019)

I know this has been said before, but i wanna see more furries in non slice of life genres. nothing against that, but what's the point of making them anhtros, if they feel more like humans in fursuits. Hell, I would kill for an interesting story that's basically urban fantasy but with furries.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 16, 2019)

More post apocalyptic or futuristic cyberpunk comics


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> More post apocalyptic or futuristic cyberpunk comics



Kind of got me thinking about that movie Rock and Rule now.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 20, 2019)

I like the whole "fish out of water"/"struggling with identity" stories so I kind of want more comics dealing with transformation (nothing fetish related, please) of character, and seeing how they adjust to their new life.

Sort of like how Joel became King ('HousePets'), and how he adjusted to his life going from an animal hating human to a dog with a wife, and kids. Or even with 'Out Of Placers' seeing how Kass adjusts to not only becoming a Yinglet, but also a female (from male).

Then you sort of have a teen drama/sci-fi/superhero overall wacky/awesome comic run called, 'Urgent Transformation Crisis' where (initially) a brother and sister get turned into an anthro squirrel and goat (respectively), and seeing how they deal. For example, one embraces the situation while the other tries to reverse their change (again, respectively).

Also with 'Foxy Flavored Cookies' with its mystery. The only con is that the author made it so that the characters that transform (from Human to Lycan) lose their memories, but thankfully the main character still retains some.

I just find this kind of stuff fascinating.

If I could draw, I would do my own comic series based on that, but I might have to settle on a text based adventure series (as a side project) when I get out of my writing (hiatus) funk.


----------



## Unexpected (Jan 25, 2019)

PPPerson said:


> www.comic-rocket.com: What Nonsense - Comic Rocket webcomic list



Its been a hot minute since I've read What nonsense, but from what I recall it was pretty good. It has some psychological thriller moments, but mostly it felt like a drama. 

It dropped off my radar b/c the artist updates super infrequently.

Cucumber Quest is lite-fantasy adventure with bunny protagonists. Its not a range of animals, but anthro-rabbits is better then just having humans.

-/-/-

Btw guys TV Tropes has a whole list of "furry" themed comics. Ideally there should be something worth reading from the list... (Ideally)


----------



## Darkwolgon (Feb 22, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can find Sao for furz?


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 22, 2019)

glitchology said:


> Same.  I'd be happy with pretty much any regular old, cool and original comic, just.. furrified.  Honestly I've always thought about it, but I figured there was no demand/interest for something that was furry but also sfw.


I feel about the same way.


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Feb 26, 2019)

I honestly want a much more serious comic about furries. Something that really digs into the psychology of characters, and is on par of that of other top comics. It doesn't even really need to be action, I would be satisfied with a pure drama.


----------



## Darkwolgon (Mar 1, 2019)

Something like lone digger but like a full movie or like a zootopia TV show but where the heck is the fantasy anime going to come. Or a mmo rp.


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi could I add "Fukuoka Academy" furaffinity link: www.furaffinity.net: Chapter 1 cover Art by Ashes_F Patreon link: VioletAshesF is creating Comics and Digital Art | Patreon


----------



## Aki-Ta (Apr 2, 2019)

I recently finished Sherlock Hound, and would love more stories that are in the same general tone. Wholesome adventures with a touch of fantastical.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 2, 2019)

A furry version of War of the Worlds would be neat.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Apr 14, 2019)

Wait hold up this shit exists


----------

